# General 240sx questions.



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

Possible sticky for people looking @ getting into USDM 240's.

For USDM only:

1) Are all 240's RWD? If not, what else and what years? How do you tell which are which (ie, trim package)?

2) Where years were which engines run?

3) What was the stock HP for those engines?

4) Did they ever come with turbo?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

if u took a look at tjhat sticky right above ur thread u would of seen that all ur answers would have been answered....

all 240's are FR
question number 2 makes no sense 
3. 89-90 KA24E 140hp
91-98 KA24DE 155hp
4. 240sx never came with a turbo only Japan's Silvia/180sx did


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

You answered #2 with:
The year and the factory engine.

I read throught the Sticky and found it mostly confusing. As I posted on some of my misconceptions here: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27488


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

actually i answered all 4 
1)all 240sx are FR (front engine read wheel)
2)89-90 is KA24E 91-98 KA24DE
3)89-90 KA24E 140hp
91-98 KA24DE 155hp
4)the 240sx never came with a turbo only Japan's Silvia/180sx did

the is what u asked... those are the answers


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

Yes. Thank-you very much. I do appreciate it. I'm looking @ moving from the Sentra platform to the 240.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Irons said:


> *Yes. Thank-you very much. I do appreciate it. I'm looking @ moving from the Sentra platform to the 240. *



LOL I was looking to move from 240sx to B14 SE-R. Cant make up my ind and cant have both. If my front clip EVER gets here, I will most likely stay s13


----------

